# Not willing to play the wheel when I looking at him



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

I found that my little boy doesn't like to run the wheel when there is light in his room, he could run nearly 2 miles at night, but if I turned some light and set a camera there, he not going to run that night. He only runs the wheel when it's all dark, I was trying to watch him, I walk very very quiet close to his cage where hiding myself behind the wall, but he stopped running and staying on the wheel only, so I cannot enjoy watching him playing the wheel. Anytime if there's light, just loves to hiding in his tube, but if there's no light such as after 9pm and it's dark in his room, and still have enough lighting for me to watch him, I can still see him running around the cage, if I turn on the light, he would hide into his tube immediately. :roll:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, yeah, good luck ever seeing him wheeling. Most hedgies don't want to give us that pleasure. If I even come into the room, lights still off, and Pepper's wheeling he stops on a dime and gives me such a dirty look. It's a private thing, I guess. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol, Hercules does the exact same thing. Once I turned the light on and busted him on his wheel in a full out run, and he stopped running and looked at me like I'd just caught him doing something bad. It's the funniest thing. I can hear his little feet going at night, but he never lets me watch. The room he's in is just off the living room, and it's pretty dark but not 100%, so if I come in while he's on the wheel without turning any lights on, that's the only time he lets me watch.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi will let me watch if the room is very dimly lit, and only if I stay quite still. Any sudden movements and he will bolt into his house or puff up and turn into a ball!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have a couple of small night vision cameras that I installed to the cages,this way I can sit on the couch and watch em on the TV. I move the cameras to a different cage every other day so I can watch another hedgie.....sort of like changing the channel :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going the route LarryT has done, getting a cheap security camera and plan on setting it up into Loki's cage so I can watch him at night. Otherwise all I hear are their feet going. Hester doesn't mind some light but truthfully isn't overly interesting to watch, she runs and then does a weird lap routine around her cage, then runs some more. Loki on the other hand likes to move things around and I think even gets on top of his house, I put stuff there and find it elsewhere in the morning.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

The only way we know Quinn runs is by the poop he leaves on the wheel for us when we wake up in the morning... otherwise I'd have no idea he was using his wheel. We've even tried putting it on him, but if we're watching, he's not having it.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep! Mine doesn't like you to watch either, but I guess he can't sense me when I'm 3 feet away so I do see him running once in awhile  Try stepping back a ways from the cage while the lights are off. They can sense something is near and that's probably why they stop. Last time Rex busted me he ran off his wheel, around into the PVC, around the cage, into the wheel, off the wheel, into the PVC and then into his bed.  they are so cute when they do stuff like that!


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

Since i leave my closet light on, and i sleep in the same room as him, I manage to sneak up on him sometimes. Usually though, he stops,drops, and hisses :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

If mine sensed any light or sound he won't run. He sneakily waits until I am asleep so the only time I hear him is if I wake up suddenly, or I come home late and catch him. Then he always stops and looks guilty.


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

EryBee said:


> If mine sensed any light or sound he won't run. He sneakily waits until I am asleep so the only time I hear him is if I wake up suddenly, or I come home late and catch him. Then he always stops and looks guilty.


That look of guilt is just...evil. It makes me feel like i did something awful. It just makes me... :lol:


----------



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: So no much people can enjoy watching their hedgies playing on wheel. It's really lots of fun trying to catch him running on the wheel. Yes LarryT, I'd planned to buy a night vision camera to catch him, thinking to buy a wireless IPwebcam so I can watch him anytime anywhere when I can get online. LOL


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

These stories are too funny! Silly hedgepigs. ^^ Good to know it's normal for them to be this way 

I like Larry's idea of installing a cam, one gets curious oftentimes when one wakes up to mysteriously trashed cage every morning. :lol:


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL my little boy is very shy about me seeing him run, but his cage is at the foot of my bed so if I wake up and hear him running I can move down and catch him at it :lol: he goes full out and puts every thing he has in to running and is a very fit little guy. Tonja is the exact opposite!! last night when I got home she was doing a leisurely stroll on her wheel, she looked over at me and keep it up. she had moved her bed and it had gotten in her water bowl so I needed to change her liner out because it had sucked out all the water from it. So I go and start taking her stuff out and she just keeps on walking!!! :lol: and she is a little pudgy hog now


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

When I first got Zuri, I didn't have a big enough cage yet, so I was letting her out for playtime, and I would put her in the playpen with an exercise wheel. I got to watch her discover how to run on it. Those were the only few days she let me watch her because then she had babies, and then I got her a bigger cage.


----------



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

E-Che & Tonja said:


> LOL my little boy is very shy about me seeing him run, but his cage is at the foot of my bed so if I wake up and hear him running I can move down and catch him at it :lol: he goes full out and puts every thing he has in to running and is a very fit little guy. Tonja is the exact opposite!! last night when I got home she was doing a leisurely stroll on her wheel, she looked over at me and keep it up. she had moved her bed and it had gotten in her water bowl so I needed to change her liner out because it had sucked out all the water from it. So I go and start taking her stuff out and she just keeps on walking!!! :lol: and she is a little pudgy hog now


How can you stand their messy poopy smell? It smell so bad every time Sparkle running on his wheel. :roll:


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

xbwoman said:


> E-Che & Tonja said:
> 
> 
> > LOL my little boy is very shy about me seeing him run, but his cage is at the foot of my bed so if I wake up and hear him running I can move down and catch him at it :lol: he goes full out and puts every thing he has in to running and is a very fit little guy. Tonja is the exact opposite!! last night when I got home she was doing a leisurely stroll on her wheel, she looked over at me and keep it up. she had moved her bed and it had gotten in her water bowl so I needed to change her liner out because it had sucked out all the water from it. So I go and start taking her stuff out and she just keeps on walking!!! :lol: and she is a little pudgy hog now
> ...


Well I can stand it because I used to worked at a dog daycare where we had 50+ dogs daily and about 20 pounds of poop that needed to be cleaned up :lol: and I did that for 7 years!!! so 2 little hedges pooping is nothing :lol: I also have an air purifier and I clean there cages daily


----------

